#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  stage plaats

## djmouse

beste,

ik ben nog op zoek naar een stage plaats.
ik doe de opleiding itt, het gaat om de periode 10 jan tot 20 feb

weet iemand nog een leuke plek...

dj mouse

ps. als dit niet bij dit forum past mag ie dicht

gesloten door mod: djmouse heeft persoonlijke mail ontvangen.

----------

